# doe permits



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a question i was drawn for a doe tag and i see you can purchase two tags a day for doe so if i was drawn can i buy two or one and one when left overs are available


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

My understanding is that you can buy the tag you are eligible for from the drawing, then after Sept 10 you can buy as many as 2 a day of the leftover licenses. If I'm wrong, I have some more tags to buy before Sept 10.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

ok cause i was wanting to know cause if i go in today and buy my tag and find out i can buy both ill be mighty poed at myself


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

jnracing said:


> ok cause i was wanting to know cause if i go in today and buy my tag and find out i can buy both ill be mighty poed at myself


 
And don't forget your squirrel tags - remember - bucks only this year -new rule!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Rasputin said:


> My understanding is that you can buy the tag you are eligible for from the drawing, then after Sept 10 you can buy as many as 2 a day of the leftover licenses.


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

i applied for my doe permit and there are leftovers also.. do i HAVE to buy the one i applied for before the 10th or can i buy it anytime during the year and its guranteed to be there


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Cwick925 said:


> i applied for my doe permit and there are leftovers also.. do i HAVE to buy the one i applied for before the 10th or can i buy it anytime during the year and its guranteed to be there


You can purchase it anytime.... It is set aside for your ID/ DL #.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

How do I get notified that I drew a tag? I'm thinking I'm hosed because I have not heard anything.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

ibthetrout said:


> How do I get notified that I drew a tag? I'm thinking I'm hosed because I have not heard anything.


To save money the DNR did not send out the 3x5 card this year. You can go to ww.mi.gov/dnr and go to drawing results. Type in your id number ( drivers license number) and it will give you the results of your drawing.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone read the hunting guides anymore????????

Ganzer


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> Does anyone read the hunting guides anymore????????
> 
> Ganzer


 
Why when all the info can be found on this site.:lol:


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

MERGANZER said:


> Does anyone read the hunting guides anymore????????
> 
> Ganzer


We had a discussion about this a while back. Everybody takes a book home but I think about 1 in 10 can actually comprehend it.


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------

